# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Izraeli sulmon ndihmat për palestinezët, viktima

## Deni_Boy

*Të paktën 19 pasagjerë të një flote ndërkombëtare aktivistësh pro-palestinezë të drejtuar për në Gazë janë vrarë një komando izraelite. 
*
Lajmin e ka bërë të ditur televizioni privat izraelit 10. CNN-i turk flet për 2 të vdekur dhe 30 të plagosur. 

Hamasi ka denoncuar sulmin duke e konsideruar si terrorizëm të organizuar nga shteti. 

Ndërkohë Ankaraja ka thirrur qeverinë dhe ambasadorin izraelit për një protestë, pasi një anije me flamur turk dhe një OJQ turke është ndër organizatorët e flotiljes.

Top channel

----------


## loneeagle

Nga te dyja palet ka pasur viktima, pra nuk mund ta quash masakrim te palestinezve. Hamas hedh raketa kurse izraeli ben sulme ajrore per tu mbrojtur. E thashe edhe ne tema te tjera me vjen keq per njerezit  e pafajshem pavarsisht nga cili vend, por hamas & co e meriton.


lol sa shpejt iu ndryshua titulli?????

----------


## Deni_Boy

Nderokohe kto 3 ditet  e fundit ......

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Sayan2003

> Nga te dyja palet ka pasur viktima, pra nuk mund ta quash masakrim te palestinezve. Hamas hedh raketa kurse izraeli ben sulme ajrore per tu mbrojtur. E thashe edhe ne tema te tjera me vjen keq per njerezit  e pafajshem pavarsisht nga cili vend, por hamas & co e meriton.
> 
> 
> lol sa shpejt iu ndryshua titulli?????


E shikon sa shpejt e nderrove pllaken sa bie llafi per Muslimont.

Te t'bej nje pyetje. Me te ardh njeri ne shpine tende . Larg qofte me te vra njerzit e familjes , hakmarrja jote quhen terrorizem? E nese pas hakmarrjes tende vriten prape pjesetar te familjes tende , ato familjare te tuaj e meritojne vrasjen?

Hamasi eshte kthyer ne organizate terroriste jo prej qejfit por prej hallit por shume injorante qe skan haberin nga politikat boterore flasin kodra mas bregut.

----------


## loneeagle

> E shikon sa shpejt e nderrove pllaken sa bie llafi per Muslimont.
> 
> Te t'bej nje pyetje. Me te ardh njeri ne shpine tende . Larg qofte me te vra njerzit e familjes , hakmarrja jote quhen terrorizem? E nese pas hakmarrjes tende vriten prape pjesetar te familjes tende , ato familjare te tuaj e meritojne vrasjen?
> 
> Hamasi eshte kthyer ne organizate terroriste jo prej qejfit por prej hallit por shume injorante qe skan haberin nga politikat boterore flasin kodra mas bregut.



Nuk e ndryshova fare pllaken. Une gjithmon do jeme pro njerez te pafajshem por hamas qe feston kur njerezit vriten nuk mund te them qe nuk jane terrorist. I ke pare video ti si kercenin kur rane kullat???? Per ata qe humben jeten me vjen shume keq sepse zjarrin e ndezin hamas & co edhe per te vdekur vdesin femijet e pafajshem. Ne shtepi sulmohen edhe izraelitet nga raketat e hamas. Per popullin izraelit & palestinez me vjen keq por jo per terroristet. Nuk eshte hakmarrje te vendosesh bomben ne trup e te shkosh ne autobuz me femije & turista edhe ti hedhesh ne ere??? besoje apo jo e kam degjuar nga shtetas palestinez & izraeli qe duan te jetojne ne paqe nuk duan lufte.

----------


## Gjyka

> E shikon sa shpejt e nderrove pllaken sa bie llafi per Muslimont.
> 
> Te t'bej nje pyetje. Me te ardh njeri ne shpine tende . Larg qofte me te vra njerzit e familjes , hakmarrja jote quhen terrorizem? E nese pas hakmarrjes tende vriten prape pjesetar te familjes tende , ato familjare te tuaj e meritojne vrasjen?
> 
> Hamasi eshte kthyer ne organizate terroriste jo prej qejfit por prej hallit por shume injorante qe skan haberin nga politikat boterore flasin kodra mas bregut.


Kushdo qe asht fajtor, keta femij i paste ne qafe, gjynahi i Zotit.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Nga te dyja palet ka pasur viktima, pra nuk mund ta quash masakrim te palestinezve. Hamas hedh raketa kurse izraeli ben sulme ajrore per tu mbrojtur. E thashe edhe ne tema te tjera me vjen keq per njerezit  e pafajshem pavarsisht nga cili vend, por hamas & co e meriton.
> 
> 
> lol sa shpejt iu ndryshua titulli?????


E meritonin Kosovaret?

----------


## Sayan2003

> Nuk e ndryshova fare pllaken. Une gjithmon do jeme pro njerez te pafajshem por hamas qe feston kur njerezti vriten nuk mund te them qe nuk jane terrorist. I ke pare video ti si kercenin kur rane kullat???? Per ata qe humben jeten me vjen shume keq sepse zjarrin e ndezin hamas & co edhe per te vdekur vdesin femijet e pafajshem. Ne shtepi sulmohen edhe izraelitet nga raketat e hamas. Per popullin izraelit & palestinez me vjen keq por jo per terroristet.


Ti je femer dhe femra manipulohet shum shpejt. Dmth ti ke pare nje video prej mediave cifute qe ne 2001 qe disa idiote festojne per renien e kullave e qe atehere Hamasi e meriton ti vriten te gjithe mbeshtetesit. A e din ti se 60% e popullit palestinez jane mbeshtetes te Hamasit?

----------


## loneeagle

> E meritonin Kosovaret?


good god sa here do e degjoj/lexoj kete. Ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hipi ne autobuz edhe te vrasi femije te pafajshem???? ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hedhi raketa ne shtepit serbe??? Nuk eshte e njejta gje mos i krahasoni. me sa di une izraeli ia dha gazen por e kontrollon sepse ka tmerr nga ata. popujt e te dy vendeve duan paqe por jane terroristet & shteti izraelit qe e bejne luften.

----------


## loneeagle

> Ti je femer dhe femra manipulohet shum shpejt. Dmth ti ke pare nje video prej mediave cifute qe ne 2001 qe disa idiote festojne per renien e kullave e qe atehere Hamasi e meriton ti vriten te gjithe mbeshtetesit. A e din ti se 60% e popullit palestinez jane mbeshtetes te Hamasit?


Jo ate ta pohojne vete ata po ti pyesesh jo vetem vidiot qe kam pare une. Hamas jane terrorista! Kerkojne lufte ata se vete nuk i gjen gje por vriten te pafajshmit. Komuniteti internacional thote mos hidh raketa, mos bej sulme suicide etc. Keta pse nuk i ndjekin keto keshilla se me lufte nuk e hane dot me izraelin dihet. Per mendimin tim Hamas nuk duhet te udheheqi palestinen se po shkatrron me miliona jete njerezish edhe i ka duart e lyera me gjake te mijra njerzve te pafajshem. Populli do paqe as i intereson te njohe apo jo izraelin si shtet. Kur te vdes femija ste shkon mendja per nje cope toke te qelbur.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> good god sa here do e degjoj/lexoj kete. Ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hipi ne autobuz edhe te vrasi femije te pafajshem???? ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hedhi raketa ne shtepit serbe??? Nuk eshte e njejta gje mos i krahasoni. me sa di une izraeli ia dha gazen por e kontrollon sepse ka tmerr nga ata. popujt e te dy vendeve duan paqe por jane terroristet & shteti izraelit qe e bejne luften.


Izraeli eshte po aq i uritur per toke sic eshte Serbia dhe Greqia dhe keta te tjeret perreth nesh.

----------


## Sayan2003

> good god sa here do e degjoj/lexoj kete. Ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hipi ne autobuz edhe te vrasi femije te pafajshem???? ke pare ndonje kosovare ti te hedhi raketa ne shtepit serbe??? Nuk eshte e njejta gje mos i krahasoni. me sa di une izraeli ia dha gazen por e kontrollon sepse ka tmerr nga ata. popujt e te dy vendeve duan paqe por jane terroristet & shteti izraelit qe e bejne luften.


Nuk ndodhi sepse Kosoven e mbeshteti Amerika. Imagjino sikur mos ta kishte mbeshtet? Me ca armesh do ta luftonte Shqiptari Serbin ? Me gura? Nuk e di se ckam pershtypjen se femrat Shqiptare qe jetojne ne Amerike jane ku-ku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Nuk ndodhi sepse Kosoven e mbeshteti Amerika. Imagjino sikur mos ta kishte mbeshtet? Me ca armesh do ta luftonte Shqiptari Serbin ? Me gura? Nuk e di se ckam pershtypjen se femrat Shqiptare qe jetojne ne Amerike jane ku-ku


Amerika na mbeshteti ne 99. Lufta ne kosove zgjati me dekada. Asnjeher kosovaret nuk e luftuan serbine si Hamas mos na krahaso me ata barbare. Na vrane & prene edhe femijet nga barku ia nxorri grave shqiptare shtatzane edhe perseri terrorista nuk u bene. Sa per si jam pak rendesi ka eshte opinioni jote. Askush nuk pranon te bej negociate me nje organizate terroriste pra Hamas duhet te shporret se gjithe keta femije te pafajshem po i merr me qafe.

----------


## Arvima

O zot i madh , Deny pse na i solle keto foto ?! femijet te copetojne shpirtin ti shikosh ne ate gjendje......

----------


## Sayan2003

> Amerika na mbeshteti ne 99. Lufta ne kosove zgjati me dekada. Asnjeher kosovaret nuk e luftuan serbine si Hamas mos na krahaso me ata barbare. Na vrane & prene edhe femijet nga barku ia nxorri grave shqiptare shtatzane edhe perseri terrorista nuk u bene. Sa per si jam pak rendesi ka eshte opinioni jote. Askush nuk pranon te bej negociate me nje organizate terroriste pra Hamas duhet te shporret se gjithe keta femije te pafajshem po i merr me qafe.


C'far lufte zgjati me dekada? Lufte une i them me te bombardu tjetri e jo me persekutu ato qe flasin , se per persekutim ne ne Shqipri kemi qene me keq se ata ne Kosove. Kur i vran Shqiptarve t'Kosoves familjet atehere u ngrit UCK-ja. Terrorist eshte ai qe pushton e jo ai qe mbrohet por prandaj t'thash qe ti ke pare shume filma me terrorista arabe ndaj esht e veshtire me ta kthy shiritin mbrapsh.

----------


## loneeagle

> Izraeli eshte po aq i uritur per toke sic eshte Serbia dhe Greqia dhe keta te tjeret perreth nesh.


Nuk po e bej te mire Izraelin por kur populli i izraelit & palestines thone duam paqe cfare dreqin ka hamas qe udheheq kete vend??? Te lutem shume kjo organizate njihet nga cilido vend si terroriste edhe askush ska per te ndihmuar??? Do ndihme bej si te thote komuniteti internacional.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Nuk po e bej te mire Izraelin por kur populli i izraelit & palestines thone duam paqe cfare dreqin ka hamas qe udheheq kete vend??? Te lutem shume kjo organizate njihet nga cilido vend si terroriste edhe askush ska per te ndihmuar??? Do ndihme bej si te thote komuniteti internacional.


Ti ja fut kot fare. Kush e votoi Hamasin? Cifutet apo Palestinezet? Kush e perfaqso Hamasin populli Izraelit apo Palestinez? Ju katoliket ne fakt njiheni per paqe , prandaj keni gjaqe 500 vjecare. Si u boka paqe me dike qe te merr shtepine dhe te vret familjen? Pranej te thashe hap ndonje liber ose google pak qe te futesh ne teme.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Nuk po e bej te mire Izraelin por kur populli i izraelit & palestines thone duam paqe cfare dreqin ka hamas qe udheheq kete vend??? Te lutem shume kjo organizate njihet nga cilido vend si terroriste edhe askush ska per te ndihmuar??? Do ndihme bej si te thote komuniteti internacional.


Hamas u zgjodh nga Palestinezet. 
Ezraelitet nuk duan paqe, e nese duan paqe atehere nuk mund te kerkojne paqe ne dem te tjetrit. Nuk duhet te vazhdojne te ndertojne shtepi aty ku nuk duhet ndertuar, jo qe po ha toke Palestineze dita dites por thyen edhe ligje nderkombetare.

Nese duan paqe atehere te kthehen tek kufinjte e tyre te pare, e mire qe u kane thene shtet se jane me fat. 

Te mbrosh Izraelin eshte si te mbrosh fqinjet tane.

----------

